# "sternförmiger" Hintergrund



## dotcom (7. Dezember 2006)

Servus,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit um in Illustrator so einen "sternförmigen" Hintergrund zu erstellen, wie man sie seit einiger Zeit häufiger sieht. Ich hab mal ein Beispiel rausgesucht:
http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/7476/suchiboxbyposhonehk0.jpg

Ich hab es bereits mit der Sternwerkzeug versucht (kleiner innerer Radius, großer außen), allerdings werden die Strahlen auf diesem Bild ja nach außen hin dicker. Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich sowas erstellen kann?

Danke!


----------



## thoru (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo dotcom...

ich nahm mir ein neues Arbeitsblatt im Illustrator und positioinierte zuerst ein senkrecht
und anschließende eine waagerechte Hilfslinie. So gleich griff ich nach dem Zeichenstift
und erschuf, ausgehend vom Schnittpunkt der Hilfslinien, aus dem Handgelenk ein 
rechtwinkliges Dreieck.
Alsbald verlagerte ich mit dem DrehenWerkzeug den Mittelpunkt des Dreiecks auf den
Schnittpunkt bzw. auf den Ankerpunkt des Dreiecks, wobei ich die ALT-Taste gedrückt 
hielt. Dabei öffnete sich ein Fenster indem ich -15° Winkel eingab und auf kopieren drückte.
Danach konnte ich mit STRG+D das Objekt sooft duplizieren bis der "Kreis" geschlossen
war.
In einer neuen Ebene habe ich nun ein Rechteck eingfügt und danach alle Objekte markiert
um dann in der Pathfinderpalette "Fläche aufteilen" zu wählen. Jetzt hatte ich viele einzelne
miteinander gruppierte Objekte. Nachdem ich die Gruppierung aufgelöst hatte, löschte ich 
alle überstehenden "Strahlen" und war sehr nah an der Vorlage die du uns in deinem 
Beispiel aufgezeigt hast.

cu
thoru


----------



## Alexander Groß (7. Dezember 2006)

Und noch eine Methode: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/vektor-programme/219667-strahlen-erstellen.html


Alex


----------

